
Netflix Premium in the Netherlands: €13.99 a Month in Chrome, €15.99 in Firefox - Freak_NL
https://twitter.com/gertvdijk/status/1105073424232337408
======
iruoy
When using certain user-agents the result is either €13.99 or €17.99

Run this command a few times:

    
    
      curl -s -A "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:61.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/61.0" -c /tmp/curl-cookiejar -L 'https://www.netflix.com/signup/planform?locale=nl-NL' | grep -Eo '"planPriceAmount":{"fieldType":"String","value":"[0-9]+\.[0-9]+"}'

------
ajford
Yeah, not sure why this is causing such a freak out. Is this not standard A/B
testing? Maybe A/B testing user agent isn't the best differentiator, but at my
current gig, we've considered pushing a pricing difference based on Mac vs PC
as Apple products are more of a Luxury device compared to the average PC.

It could even be a persistent fingerprint issue. Perhaps their A/B system is
fingerprinting, and the two browsers are consistently fingerprinting in such a
way as to produce a more deterministic split.

The market will pay what the market will bear, so if you don't like the higher
price, then don't buy. Game the system and shop for the lower price if you
want to drive the price lower.

~~~
willio58
As a Mac user, macs are not luxury devices. They are a little more expensive
for a vastly (in my opinion) more coherent and Unix-y experience, in
comparison to Windows machines. In reality I spent a few hundred more on a
computer that I’ve used going on 5 years now, recouping the extra cost with a
few more hours of freelance work.

If any software I use suddenly charged more for Mac than Windows, I would use
a different product immediately.

~~~
aidenn0
How is more expensive for a better experience _not_ a luxury product?

~~~
phobius
I'd equate it more to the difference between spending an extra $100 on a solid
pair of boots which last 4x longer (cheaper over time) - we're not talking
diamond-encrusted phones here

(That said, Apple are doing a great job of losing this value prop)

When I've bought Macs they've often been an older model - luxury-pricing-wise
that's nothing next to an Alienware or Surface

------
Freak_NL
According to the participants in that Twitter thread, the prices are somewhat
randomized in a certain range (€13 to €18).

Some people suspected that this might be A/B-testing similar to the tests
Netflix ran in Italy, but others are reporting that the price they end up with
after going through the subscription process matches what they were initially
shown.

~~~
ovi256
>others are reporting that the price they end up with after going through the
subscription process matches what they were initially shown.

That's consistent with an A/B price test.

------
mtmail
"A Netflix spokesperson gave the site the same response it always provides
when asked about similar tests, that not all users will see the prices, and
that Netflix might never use the new tiers. The test can still be very
revealing for the company, as it’ll inform Netflix how much customers might be
willing to spend for access and how price hikes might be perceived by new
users." [https://bgr.com/2019/02/28/netflix-price-hike-more-
expensive...](https://bgr.com/2019/02/28/netflix-price-hike-more-expensive-
plans-testing/)

~~~
Freak_NL
That is the Italian test, but when I try to open a new account I get shown the
exact price shown to me in the 'test': €15.99 in Firefox that is (but this
will be random for anyone giving this a go).

------
justfor1comment
Freedom comes with a price.

